
MPAA: We Shut Down YTS/YIFY and Popcorn Time - frabrunelle
https://torrentfreak.com/mpaa-we-shut-down-ytsyify-and-popcorn-time-151103/
======
orionblastar
This is a bad time to be a pirate, DMCA requests via IP address to your ISP,
taking down sites that allow you to download movies. Paying for a VPN
connection to hide your IP you might as well pay for Netflix and other movie
streamers and wait for the movie to make it there.

~~~
J_Darnley
> might as well pay for Netflix

Strange suggestion. At least it is now available where I am but it doesn't
sell anything I want.

I am sad to see YIFY go. They produced quality products.

